
Show HN: Darknet.py – Linux Network Anonymization Tool - multiversecoder
https://github.com/multiversecoder/darknet.py
======
multiversecoder
22/02/2020 Update: - I have fixed some typos. - I have fixed some
compatibility issues in RHEL distributions using SELinux. - Improved the
exclusion of addresses that should not be routed via TOR. - DNS port 53 to
5353 - Started a parallel project to support other Unix like distributions
like BSD.

------
multiversecoder
This is my second experiment with Python. I hope it's useful to you. I tried
to use only the standard library + TOR. Compatibility with Debian/Ubuntu and
Fedora is confirmed. If there are any requests or you found Bugs please
contact me or start a pull request on github. I humbly await your feedback.
Thanks.

